# VOTING Thread - Graphics Contest # - Mella



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

First I gotta say - Great entries guys!! :love2

Voting will run for 7 days ending at 400 pm PDT on June 6th.


Here is the original:










Entry #1:









Entry #2:









Entry #3:









Entry #4:









Entry #5:









Entry #6:









Entry #7:









Entry #8:









Entry #9:









Entry #10:









Entry #11:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That entry #11 is sure a real hoot!! :lol: Somebody here has a real sense of humor ... :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I voted for #11 -- there were many good ones though, it was hard to pick. I thought it was so funny that #11 looked like a little mouse -- great job.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow....this is really close so far!


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

It is amazing how different each persons entry is and is hard to chose a best one between them all.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I voted for entry 7. It was hard to choose though. Everyone here has great art talent.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

everybody did a GREAT job!


----------



## LLamia (May 26, 2005)

7. I love the foresty feel....it's kinda mysterious.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I voted for #6....the Ipod cat is just toooo cute!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Hurry up people! I have missed the last couple contests, and I'm dying to get into one again. No dilly-dallying! *taps foot with hands on hips*


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

It's done! Heather, you win, please start another thread ASAP so that I can get started, I'm going nuts! I am caught up in my thread and I finally have time and am bored stiff -- Brandon is in Buffalo for an undetermined number of months!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaRGH! /me ends rant.

Oh, and if you have trouble selecting a kitty for the next contest, user cagnes has asked if anyone wants to do her cats, she has some BEAUTIES and her pictures are already posted in meet my kitty. Toodles!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Heather!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Great stuff, people. You guys are good!! 8)


----------

